# Difference between 2 editions of the Pitcairn book?



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Can anybody tell me (roughly) what the differences are between these 2 editions?

Amazon.com: Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats (9781579549732): Richard H. Pitcairn, Susan Hubble Pitcairn: Books

Amazon.com: Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs & Cats (9780875962436): Richard H. Pitcairn D.V.M., Susan Hubble Pitcairn: Books

I have the older one and I wouldn't want to get the new edition if the differences aren't significant (for my purposes). 

Does anyone on the board have the new edition? If so, would you mind if I PM'd you a couple of questions?


----------



## athomemom20646 (May 31, 2011)

I believe I have the new book.

I don't mind the PM's.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the 3rd edition....on the back cover it outlines the updates:
~there are revised recipes to reflect products currently on the market(2005)
~reveals what consumers don't know about the pet food industry
~detailed info on homeopathic medicine and first aid procedures
~tips on traveling w/ pets
~Safeguard tips for protecting the home against toxins-inside and out
~expanded quick reference section to include todays more common ailments


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Thank you, onyx and athomemom! I had given up on this thread and just happened to check on it today!

The homeopathic remedies and common ailments items sound interesting.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

athomemom, I just sent you a PM.


----------

